# Pcola beach pier 4/3



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Decided to hit the pier this morning in hopes of some of the big Spanish but they weren't there so try the sheepies for a while bit was slooooooow but managed 3 nice fish one being this 23"er did see a few pomps being caught


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice fish. Looks like a nice way to spend a Sunday morning.


----------

